# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Splitske rode slave tjedan dojenja 2008.

## zrinka

u marmontovoj, sutra, 27.9. od 10-12 h, ispred maje...
imat cemo stand, moci cete dobiti nase letke i brosure, savjete u zivo, uclaniti se, kupiti rodine majice i pelene i proslaviti s nama tjedan dojenja...
bit cemo skupa sa curama iz kluba trudnica i roditelja split 

veselimo vam se  :D

----------


## zhabica

a ako bude ruzno vrime?

----------


## zrinka

bilo smo po svakakvom vremenu vani
 :D 

proslogodisnji bozicni stand smo se tako smrzli, jedini dan u splitu prosle zime kad su se vijorile pahulje a bura puhala ko luda...

ma tamo smo, jedino ako bas udari prolom oblaka, sklonit cemo se
(mene mozete naci u zari prekoputa  :Grin:  )

----------


## zhabica

:Grin:  

onda dobro. i ja cu bit u zari   :Grin:  

doci cu svakako, moram skupit brosure  :Smile:

----------


## željka!

Ja još nisam sigurna da li ću doći.

Bebač mi se svako malo budi jecajući i pokazujući na uho "mama, boji", a taman je prebolio upalu uha, nadam se da ovo nije nova  :/ 


Ako sa njim bude sve ok, doći ćemo.

----------


## zrinka

zeljka   :Sad:   :Love:  

zhabice, kod mene sija sunce  :D

----------


## Mukica

super - posaljite malo sunca i u zagreb

----------


## zhabica

> zeljka    
> 
> zhabice, kod mene sija sunce  :D


i kod mene!  :D  :D  :D 

eto me ... 

mukice evo saljem malo sunca!   :Love:

----------


## malena beba

cekam izvjestaj kako je bilo   :Raspa:  

ima li sta u zari  :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> cekam izvjestaj kako je bilo   
> 
> ima li sta u zari


  :Grin:  

bilo je suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper! kupila maju - rodinu   :Razz:  a i u zari   :Grin:  

mislim d aje bio pun pogodak sto je stand bio tamo di je bio, cinilo mi se da je bilo puno svita, al ne znam kako je bilo prijasnjih godina, bas me zanima sta ce cure rec  :Smile:

----------

